# Lagoon Boats Mico Skiff



## orlgheenoer (Dec 10, 2006)

woah thats a wierd layout, Do you make any with a cockpit?


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2007)

A lil to MICRO for me....


----------



## brew1891 (Dec 10, 2006)

the backwater 15 looks much better than that microskiff thing!


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2007)

*Jad you took the words right out of my mouth!
BACKWATER 15---->*


----------



## rcmay (Dec 12, 2006)

how much do the backwater 15's run?


----------



## LOWRIDERJR (Feb 14, 2007)

I have some pics they e-mailed me but cant figure out how to post them. 
Help me out. :-/


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2007)

Welcome to Lagoon Boats!

If you’re looking for a top quality, hand crafted flats boat that floats in shallow water and is still capable of a comfortable dry ride, you’ve found the right place!

If you already know that overweight high horsepower outboards only mean more cost, more weight, more draft and higher fuel consumption, then come on in and take a look at some of the best values you’ll find.

Be sure to check out our new online store: Flats Boats Specialties, where you can find parts and accessories for Lagoon Boats and other flats boats as well.

We hope you enjoy your visit and look forward to you stopping back often as we will be continually updating the site.


I'm sorry to say this but this is  [smiley=bs.gif] (microskiff) model is toooooo tight! no room!


I hope the Lagoon Boats would have known to improve their boats for the customers to satisfy this.

The best thing is about the Heron 16 flatsboat is in my book.


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2007)

*This is from there web site with standerd opts.*
5-year Structural Hull Warranty (Transferable) 
All Closed-cell Foam & Composite Construction (NO WOOD!) 
High Density Closed-cell Foam Core Transom 
All Composite Stringers 
Hand Lay-up Construction 
Choice of Colors 
InLine Fuel Filter 
Navigation Lights 
Bilge Pump 
Live Well/Plumbed 
Waterproof Switch Panel 
Tin-coated Copper Wiring Harness & "Heat-shrink" Sealed Terminals 
Galvanized Drive-on Trailer 

* I think this is WAY to much for what you get!!*

Package Price
Boat & Trailer
ONLY $8,995.00 **


----------



## brew1891 (Dec 10, 2006)

> *Jad you took the words right out of my mouth!]*


*

and the backwater 15 just looks like a stretched pro tiller 14... but out of all the models i like the 16 foot Tournament edition and the Backwater 15 the best.*


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2007)

*For about $3000 more you can get this Boat and Trailer....*


----------



## JoeWelbourn (Dec 11, 2006)

The is a Beavertail Bare Bones Skiff. Great boat. The man in that boat is Mark Fisher. He is an owner of Beavertail Skiff. I meet him a few weeks back. He invited me and my fishing partner Christian to his home in Stuart to spend a day on the Beavertail Skiff: Osprey. (http://www.beavertailskiffs.com/ospreymain.html) 

Mark is a super good guy. The boats are made in Minnesota. I will post a report after spending time on his skiff(s). I like his boats.

Joe


----------



## orlgheenoer (Dec 10, 2006)

Man I love that HB watermen with that B logo on it


----------



## JoeWelbourn (Dec 11, 2006)

Do you homework grasshopper BEFORE you jump to an embarrassing conclusion. All is not as it may appear to you. There is a connection to HB, but it isn't what you are thinking. I will encourage you to call Beaverskiff and ask: "Why does your boats seem to be like the HB?" 

The answer might surprise you. It surprised me. Just a heads up.


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2007)

Joe, will you share the answer here on the forum?


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

Never been much for homework, so how about it Joe?


----------



## litlblusrn4bigred (Jan 8, 2007)

how many different styles should there be? i understand everyone wants to make money, but this boat looks like most of the others. not impressed. just my opinion. id rather have a gheenoe.


----------



## Capt._Newman_Weave (Mar 3, 2007)

According to their site, both Lagoons (bwater 15 and Heron 16) are capacity rated for 4 adults, is this correct? If so, how?
Newman


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2007)

Joe is right,I have called and talked to Mark Fisher A few times.Great guy and his boats are nice...


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

> Do you homework grasshopper BEFORE you jump to an embarrassing conclusion.


I would suggest you do a little research... that is all my lawyer will allow me to say... :-X


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2007)

> > Do you homework grasshopper BEFORE you jump to an embarrassing conclusion.
> 
> 
> I would suggest you do a little research... that is all my lawyer will allow me to say...  :-X


ditto.


----------



## willembad (Feb 8, 2007)

Hi,

My mane is Willem and I'm new to this forum. I took the time to drive up to Cocoa to see Oscar's shop and met with him to look at the little boat (Pro-tiller 14). It seems a little strange to me that this thread seems to want to compare his boat to a 17' skiff with a 40 - 60 on it costing > $16K.

I think that if you want a 40+ HP skiff you have many options. I also think that if you want a custom, light!!! (I picked it up), 15HP skiff there are few to look at and the Pro-tiller 14 is by far one of the better looking ones I've seen. I have a Gheenoe and it is a great little boat. You can't move around in it much and it is wetter than a corner...  but it is economical and goes places my big boat won't go. I don't want a bigger boat, I just want a better one.

Last point to make. I compared Oscar's boat with the custom Gheenoe guys and there is no comparison. He quoted me a boat completely custom (my own lay-out of decks, storage, etc.) with livewell and poling platform, on a trailer, without power, for $4,400.00. He also offered me a 15 4-stroke Merc for $2,250.00. That's under $7K on the water.

Later,

Willem


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2007)

> .....It seems a little strange to me that this thread seems to want to compare his boat to a 17' skiff with a 40 - 60 on it costing > $16K.Willem


I have to agree with you on this.  This boat - "Lagoon Micro Skiff" appears to be an original hull design but I'm not so sure about the name.  Now that's a switch. :-/


----------



## willembad (Feb 8, 2007)

I actually took some pictures of several of the 14' skiffs in their yard but I'm having fits registering for a picture host. If anyone can help I'll email the pics for someone to post so everyone can see. It really is a neat little boat.

Willem


----------



## brew1891 (Dec 10, 2006)

www.photobucket.comworks the best IMO


----------



## LoneRanger (Dec 11, 2006)

I'd like to take a gander at some pics!


----------



## thresher (Dec 18, 2006)

Hey Joe, I'll bite. Did you ask Mark exactly _where_ in his factory he makes those BTs? ;D Hint - they aren't made in Minnesota, they're _assembled_ in Minnesota. The boats he makes in Minnesota are these: http://www.fisherbeavertail.com/ Which, frankly, don't those motors look a lot like someone else's - hint GODEVIL?? Yeesh. http://www.godevil.com/Photo_Gallery.html



Fisher Beavertail Manufacturing, Inc.
211 Northwest 1st St.
Avon, MN 56310
Tel: 800-413-0020
Fax: 320-356-7820
[email protected]
Est: 1994
Pres./Owner: Mark L. Fisher
"The finest all-welded aluminum Jon Boats in the world." (he said it, I didn't)


----------



## Tsport (Jan 4, 2007)

Am I the only one who likes the Lagoon Micro skiff? I am not saying it is for me but I would check it out if I were in the market for a new skiff. From the only pic on their web site it is hard to tell but looks like a nice little skiff.


----------



## JRH (Mar 18, 2007)

Would be interesting to see a tiller version with a chair in the back and then just one big deck with no cockpit.


----------

